# goat grinding teeth?



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

what does this sound like? my goats might do that. and i heard some noise coming from my goats tummy is this ok? (this is the first time i heard a noise from her stomach) :?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Tummy noise is great :thumb: it means their rumen is doin its thing. As to teeth grinding it usually means they r in pain, but r u sure they r grinding and no chewin a cud?

oh yeah and mine make this kinda snorting noise when they r excited it sounds like teeth grinding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes grinding means they are in pain but if they are young kids (under a year old) then it could be because they are getting their mollars in so they grind their teeth because of that.

stomach noises are as Jason said GOOD because that means their rumen is functioning.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks! :wave:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Heee wait for the cud burp I love you from you littles :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep.......they are right....... :thumbup:


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

I was wondering the exact same thing about my week old kid. Thanks!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

One of mine grinds her teeth when she is really irritated, like if I'm drenching, giving vaccines, and hoof trimming one after another, she will start grinding her teeth.


----------

